# Maine-City of Biddeford Proposal



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

mainetoday.com June 18th said:


> The Biddeford City Council tabled a proposal to ban smoking at the city's parks and beaches on Tuesday night.
> Councilors discussed the issue for an hour but could not reach agreement, according to Councilor Raymond Gagnon.
> The proposed ordinance, first introduced two weeks ago, would prohibit use of tobacco products within 200 feet of some city parks. Tobacco would also be banned at Biddeford Pool Beach, Middle Beach, Fortunes Rocks Beach and Rotary Park Beach.
> Gagnon said the council will reconsider the ordinance in two





mainetoday.com June 19th said:


> Biddeford Mayor Joanne Twomey is asking for residents' opinions on a proposed outdoor smoking ban after the city council failed to reach a decision on the issue earlier this week.
> A poll, posted today on the city's Web site, asks residents their opinions on a smoking ban in some city parks and beaches.
> Twomey said she hopes the poll will show support for the measure, which the council debated for an hour on Tuesday. The council sent the ordinance back to committee and will reconsider it July 1.


As far as I know, this isn't in effect yet, but this angers me that I had read nothing of this prior to it being considered. Now, I don't smoke out doors, or at beaches or even in parks, not my style, but I am in total disagreement with this, and hope it comes to a vote, cause I will be BS if it passes sans voting.

http://www.biddefordmaine.org/ <<< link to the poll


----------

